

The redBus sale: A cautionary tale for Indian Startups - yarapavan
http://www.livemint.com/Companies/tBeYdNTIP6rXT7c7d5qLSJ/The-redBus-sale-A-cautionary-tale.html

======
yarapavan
Redbus was supposed to be a big success story in Indian startup world. Looks
like it did turn out to be a cautionary tale!

